# "5000 Year Leap" free audio download



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My daughter got this for me on her netbook today while at school!

http://www.nccs.net/5000-year-leap/_jkgFoe95jlsf4poG/

Recommended reading from Glenn Beck, BTW


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you,I've been wanting to read this!


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Oct 10, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, wow! I've been wanting to read it, too. 

Thanks so much for sharing the info/link!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is another site that we use quite often, with many different genres:

http://www.booksshouldbefree.com/genre/History


----------

